# Rear of Grow Box Schematic



## German Gigalo (Sep 1, 2006)

Here is a schematic of the rear of the Stealth Box. Here you can see how the tubing between the exhaust fans and the carbon scrubber can be ran. Also the intake fan tubing is positioned undernieth the Stealth Box itself to insure the coolest possible air. Hope this helps inquiring engineers.....





-GG


----------

